# High Idle. Takes a longer time to return to normal.



## vladimirec (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. 
I just bought 2002 altima, 2.5 S, with manual gearbox. 
It has 107,000 miles on it. 
I noticed that when I press the clutch in between gears the idle goes down first then it returns to about 1.5 for a second or two and then it slowly returns to normal. If I leave car, it idles just fine at about 0.8, however, the service engine light came on and I detected p0507 code. That's the "idle air control system higher than expected" but all the threads I read so far is people whose idle is higher at all times. My idle returns back to normal, but it just takes a while, like I described above. 
Does anyone have any idea what should I do with this??

thank you very much. 

ps. I am a student, so I would appreciate cheaper solutions if possible


----------



## manishinhell (Oct 9, 2009)

i think all you have to do is clean up the idle control valve and tune it up...


----------

